# My garage/collection



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Would have taken more detailed pics, but the neighbours already think Im wacky as it is.
Plenty of products you cant see. In the spray bottles from left to right is ONR, megs APC, bilberry, CG HD orange degreaser, and IPA. In the chemical sprayer is 20:1 BH surfex HD. Below is super snowfoam, BH autofoam, next to the surfex HD, apc, etc. My wax of choice lately has been pinnacle souveran (hidden behind there some where). Plenty of other stuff you cant see, such as the PC 7424, brinkman, and foam lance....blah blah blah...etc, etc.
My collection constantly grows, as my bank account shrinks....funny that is.


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Lest I forget what triggered the OCD.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice collection and car. :thumb:

Room for a few more shelves though


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice collection mate, where's the bucket from?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice collection, isn't the bucket a clothes basket?

Gary


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

The pinnacle bucket w/dolly also came with cushion and gamma seal (hanging up) I got from autogeek.net 
Its great, as it doubles as a nice rolling seat for detailing and also I use the cushion for my knees whilst cleaning the wheels.


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Very nice collection, isn't the bucket a clothes basket?
> 
> Gary


lol. No, the clothes basket is a clothes basket.


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice collection! 

Whats the tumble drier and clothes basket doing taking up space in your garage.  :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice collection mate....and a nice Dale next to your Park Tools stand!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

RedCloudMC said:


> Nice collection mate....and a nice Dale next to your Park Tools stand!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Thanks, 'tis a shame I havent ridden it all year even though I've replaced almost every part on it.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

good little collection there is loads of free space though get spending!!!! lol


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

phil440 said:


> good little collection there is loads of free space though get spending!!!! lol


Gotta save room so I can pull my car in a wee bit for shade or rain shelter if need be.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work space

You can get loads more in there


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Nice work space
> 
> You can get loads more in there


:lol:

my wife could get at least 3 more shed's worth of stuff on your workbench alone :wall:

looks good :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Nice collection mate, where's the bucket from?


well, it does say pinnacle on it!!! so, taking that into account, no idea :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

hello. norwegian idiot here. hehe. 

where did you buy the wheeltrolly for the grit guard bucket?


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

hey www.bilvask.nu will sent to norway, vi scandinavier må jo holde lidt sammen


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

ja det må vi. hehe.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

that looks very much like stour green in ely


----------

